# "peeing out my butt"...this is WAY too scary!



## diamondgirl

Hi all,I haven't posted here in quite a while. My IBS seems to be under control, but I still sometimes suffer an attack. I've noticed that twice in the last two weeks, I've had attacks that have come on suddenly, with no pain whatsoever, no warning, and I just feel it starting to come out and when I sit on the potty, it's like I'm peeing out my butt...total water D. It's usually just once, but this kind of attack scares me because it's without warning. I do take Caltrate and have been taking it for a few years now. If I have a "water D" attack, I'll up the dosage for a couple of days, and then everything goes back to normal until the next time it happens. This painless water D seems to hit me once every couple of months, but it's still scary to me. Anyone out there have the same thing? Sorry to be so graphic!


----------



## Jenn24

I know exactly how you feel!I have my D under control with meds (cholestryamine), but once every few months I get sudden attack of D.It totally frustrates me! I rarely have D anymore but I live scared because 'today might be the day I get the suprise D!' It has only happened 3 times in the last 9 months, but I get nervous everytime I make plans. I still don't even really eat at work because of the fear. It isn't likely I will have an attack, but what if today is the day?The fear sucks, but I guess it is better than actually having D everyday!Jenn


----------



## Kathleen M.

check out http://allergies.about.com/library/weekly/aa071000a.htm For the list of foods. Some of these foods can cause diarrhea and if this is infrequent, may be it relates to one of these?K.


----------



## bookworm_227

> quote: check out http://allergies.about.com/library/weekly/aa071000a.htm For the list of foods. Some of these foods can cause diarrhea and if this is infrequent, may be it relates to one of these?


:::::::::::::::: Once again you may have saved my life. I think you are my guardian angel, LOL. I take a daily antihistamine because one of the problems I have is histamine releasing with D. It doesn't happen all the time but now I know what foods that I love are the most probable culprits. Tuna and Banana's. Who'dathunkit?Smooch!


----------



## LotronexLover

Hey Diamond Girl, it must be an East Coast thing. I thought I was the only one who used the phrase "Peeing out of my butt"!!!My other phrase is, "I need something that will constipate a water buffalo!!!"Why not pop an Imodium when you feel these attacks coming on?


----------



## diamondgirl

Hi LL...that's just the thing...sometimes with the water D, I can feel just fine beforehand. It just hits me all of a sudden, like I described before. I sometimes think I'd rather have some pain before an attack so I know what I'm in for. The painless attacks are the scariest to me...there's no warning. I do feel gassy and my tummy is a little sore afterwards, but not before, which is so bizarre. I have popped Immodium as a preventive measure, when I know I have to be somewhere and can't be bothered by an attack of D.


----------



## Linda mac

I've always called it "The Trots", ome minute I'm fine, walking along, then it hits and I start trottinh, trying to clench my butt cheeks together, and when I make it, just hot water really.I have recently doubled up on my Lomotiland that has brought me back under control. I also take aloe-vera an over the counter IBS remedyand a medicine called seacure.I also take powdered psyllium, I sprinkle it on my non-instant porridge in the morning, and a couple of caps twice a day for bulk.Luilu


----------



## Pat..

Diamondgirl.. I was JUST going to post exactly the same thing... I prefer the cramps.. at least you get a warning... No warning at all then horrid smelly yellow water just like a pee but horrid smell.... It makes me feel better to know I am not alone. Will check out the links. Please keep us posted if you find a "cure" for you


----------



## diamondgirl

Hi Pat, and all who responded....I am so glad I'm not the only one who's had this painless water D. I really hate it, so I'm glad I don't get this on a regular basis. Right away I'm thinking there's something dreadfully wrong with me because of it. The only thing I've taken for it is Immodium to prevent a reoccurence, and to up my dosage of Caltrate when it happens. I haven't thought of taking a med specifically for this type of D, because I only get it infrequently. Let me know how you're all doing.


----------



## Angela43

It really must be an east coast thing! I live in MA and I also use the saying "peeing out my butt"


----------



## lin_li_

I must say I totally agree with that saying...When such attacks happen, I feel as though I just drank oralfleet getting ready for a colonoscopy or sumthing. Feels realli terrible but mine is accompanied by intense pain which leaves me pulling my hair out. The bad thing is that I don't have meds for it, just sum mebeverine which doesnt help...So I'll consider going back to the doc again. Good luck with ur condition


----------



## persian26

This sounds bad, but sometimes I am afraid I am walking funny cause it feels like I have a sharp knife in my butt and I am trying to hurry to the restroom...


----------



## bookworm_227

Just curious, but how many with this problem are minus their gallbladders? Mine was taken from me (sob!) and this problem didn't start until after that. (I had the IBS but not the "peeing out the butt")L


----------



## LotronexLover

I forgot all about this post. UNTIL...I was peeing out of my butt tonight. No warning...nothing. Panties are in the washer as we speak. I have been doing so well lately on the Loperamide/Lotronex combo. It fooled me.All of the gals on the East Coast should start a bowling team, we can call it the "Toilet Bowlers" on the back of our shirts it will read "We're Fast and Loose".That is my sisters home made IBS joke. See there are lots of things you can do while you're on the can. LOL


----------



## Suzannedmb

Hi guys. Just experienced this today and immediately thought of this post. Was at work and got bad stomach pains and felt a lot of pressure.... finally gave in and went (I hate doing it in public... so embarassing). It was all liquid. I dont understand, it really happened for no apparent reason that I can think of. A little weird.....


----------



## guesser5

Hi all Eastcosters-Toilet bowls at the ready!! Using so much t.p.--this has been going on for 14 years and i finally found this site! Knew it couldn't be just me but soooo many i did not expect... Today had no heat or hot water so you all KNOW what has been happening. Ihate it too!!!! Loperimide helps sometimes but can't count on it. In fear all the time like we all are. Doc doesn't help but sympathizes God bless us all we need it. Luv to all and good luck.


----------



## Frosty1986

I had this mess a couple of years ago. It came on slowly this time. Stools just got looser and looser until the water. I told my husband it was like"peeing out my butt" so it may be a southern thing, too. My Dr prescribed Librax. Has anyone tried it? Immodium makes me dehydrated. What else can you take to stop it? I'm having a hard time at work!


----------



## pinkfox

Do you find that sometimes, coughing, sneezing causes this? I have had this same thing, off and on, for over 20 years. I also suffered from urination incontinence (stress incontinence). I had surgery for that six years ago and that problem was taken care of. But now I have this, much more embarassing problem. Has any one else had the same situation?


----------



## Twocups424

oh man, today I am suffering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I must have ate the wrong things on Mother's day and am now paying for it. I have been having the total liquid stuff out my butt today too. I am absolutley miserable. Almost vomited at the same time it was all so disgusting


----------



## Shanteace

I know exactly how you feel, LL. The only difference with me is that I pee out of my butt at least 3-4 times a week. It's horrible, because sometimes I can't even tell if it's D or not because I'll be urinating at the same time! I'm not taking any medications at all. My doctor told me to take 2 imodiums to start off with, then when I did that I was stopped up for like 4 days. My IBS is really bad because I get constipated, but when I finally go it's D. I feel your watery pain though.


----------



## LynnD

Just wanted to say I totally relate.We call it "water butt".


----------



## Glenda

Usually I am "C" so bad , but every so often I do have "D" and it turns on like a faucet, and it is like you explain , pee'ing out your bottom.I recently began taking "REGLAN" to help push foods out my stomach/intestinges faster so they don't sit and ferment.I also take Zantac 150 , and Nexuim for acid reflux problems.I rather have abit of "D" then all "C'd" up.Makes it hard to leave the house and I hate that.Specially when I have to travel 7 hours from my house to my vacation property once a month or sne time I didn't make it , I was opening the vacation property gate and I crapped my pants.


----------

